# State of the Art Animal Shelter



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

that looks great! all the shelters around here look so dark and ominous..


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow that is going to be something spectacular


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That sounds like a fantastic facility. Sounds like they put a lot of thought as well as money into its construction.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That looks like it will be a great shelter and I like that they are green.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Our local humane society is just starting to build a new "Animal Community Center" in Milpitas. It's supposed to be state-of-the-art, too. And there is a shelter in Santa Clara that is cageless. I haven't been there, but it's supposed to be very nice. And the San Jose shelter is very bright and modern as well. It's so nice to see the new facilities being built with aesthetics in mind. Hopefully that will encourage more people to adopt from there. The old shelters, with their long, dark rows of dog runs, are so depressing.


----------

